# Nova Scotia: Prince Edward Island lodging



## Kelso (Feb 1, 2007)

Help. We will be staying for a week at Harbor Ridge in Southwest Harbor, Maine for Sept. 8-15. We intend to rent a car to drive to stay on Prince Edward Island and stay 3 or 4 days. Since this will not be a timeshare, any recommendations where to stay for the Anne of Green Gables tourist would be helpful. Does it matter whether we go before or after our week in Maine (due to things being open/closed)? I am ready to make our reservations for lodging and airfare. 

Any other suggestions are welcome too. 

Kelso


----------



## tashamen (Feb 1, 2007)

We loved Dalvay by the Sea - a grand old house turned into a hotel - it's a bit pricy for a family, but great for a romantic getaway.  If you're looking for something a bit less grand, Shaw's Cottages & Hotel are also good.


----------



## bobk (Feb 1, 2007)

Last year my wife and I stayed at the Firedance Country Inn.  It's a B & B in St. Catherine's about a 20 minute drive to downtown Charlottetowne.  It was fantastic...Great breakfast and had quite a bit more privacy then most B & B's.  Their website is www.firedanceinn.ca if you are interested... If you have any questions about the inn or other things to do on PEI  feel free to private message me.
p.s.  Anne of Green Gables the play is great.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 1, 2007)

A couple of years ago we stayed at Shining Waters cabins. They have a wide variety of accomodations, 2 pools, a playground,and are walking distance to Cavendish beach and Anne of Green Gables house. As a huge bonus up the road about 2 miles is a Tim Horton's.  Almost went back last year but it was going to cost more than our exchange into the Manhatten Club. Yikes! 
Joan


----------



## Strong1 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Dalvay*

We also loved Dalvay-By-The-Sea.  They have some cabins you can choose to have complete privacy (great for families), or you can stay in the Inn.  Our plan included meals, and we had fantastic 3 and 4 course dinners each night.  The price seemed high, but when you factored in your meals it was reasonable.  If you can afford it, I would recommend them highly.

Colleen


----------



## tashamen (Feb 2, 2007)

To Kelso - are you also interested in Nova Scotia lodging?  It was in your post title so I wanted to check.  We also stayed in a couple of places in Nova  Scotia on our trip to PEI that I could recommend - but I would have to dig out the names of the places at home.


----------



## grest (Feb 3, 2007)

You should know that the Anne of Green Gables area, especially in the summer, is overrun with tourists.  We prefer to stay almost in any direction 1/2 to an hour away.  PEI tourist bureau will be glad to send you a book with listings of lodging all over the province.  We pick from that.  Now is not too soon.  There are many lovely B&B's to choose from.  Enjoy!
Connie


----------



## Breezyone (Feb 3, 2007)

*Deleted advertisement*

Perhaps a Private Message to the poster would be appropriate.

Bev 
Moderator


----------



## Kelso (Feb 17, 2007)

*My update*

Thanks for all the suggestions. We went ahead and made the reservations at the Bugaboo cottages in September. This was a recommendation from a Tugger. Anyone else been there?


----------



## bigrick (Feb 17, 2007)

I haven't been to Bugaboo but let me add that Nova Scotia is chock full of B&Bs.  Lots and lots of places to stay!  With very friendly and open people! We toured there for a week in August along the coast and only made it (from Bar Harbor) to Halifax.  Lots to see and do and enjoy along the way.  We stayed each night in a B&B.  We never booked ahead.  Always had plenty of options.  Quite often our 'bed' was the entire upper floor of the house.  Breakfasts were usually huge on the scale of what I think of as farmer breakfasts, you know, for for 20 but only 6 are present!


----------



## qaRuss (Mar 4, 2007)

*PEI*

You are visiting a wonderfull place. We've made the long trek several times and will be again.
There are two outstanding places to stay.
Dalvay-by-the-Sea is enchanting and during our visit two exceptional meals were included.
We also just loved Charlotte's Rose Inn, a B&B in Charlottetown.
Green Gables is touristy. Everything else is exceptional.
You'll enjoy being a "come from away"!
Check out the provinces web page at www.gov.pe.ca . It is one of the best I've ever visited.
Enjoy.
Russ


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 4, 2007)

Be aware that the week prior includes Labour Day which could be more pricey with less availabilty than the week after your stay in Maine.  Although based on your dates it looks more like you'd be immediately after Labour Day weekend so it may not matter.



Kelso said:


> Help. We will be staying for a week at Harbor Ridge in Southwest Harbor, Maine for Sept. 8-15. Does it matter whether we go before or after our week in Maine (due to things being open/closed)?


----------



## JoeMO (Jun 12, 2008)

*Weather and Lodging*

Kelso, 

What was the weather like in Sep when you were at PEI?

Does anyone know what the closest timeshare to PEI is?

What is the closest airport to PEI?

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 12, 2008)

There is an airport on PEI in CHarlottetown.  Air Canada and lkely Westjet fly into there.  I have seen a timeshare show up in Nova Scotia but haven't ever seen it available.  I consider this region of Canada to be an area where you use local lodging.  It costs more than timeshares but you have the flexibility of going for only a few days and then moving on.  You could share the week between PEI and NS.

Joan


----------



## JoeMO (Jun 13, 2008)

Joan, 

Do you know what the weather is like in September on PEI?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 14, 2008)

My best guess will be the weather should be great and less crowds.  However depending where you're from you might find the water cold for swimming.  THere are lots of weather records you can google that would be specific.

Joan


----------

